# Romeo In Detail - All About Romeo Thread (Will Keep Updated)



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

As some of you may, or may not know, I own a grullo paint stud colt named Romeo. He is my pride and joy and feel like, instead of creating 1,000 threads full of photos and updates that I’d keep it down to one. I am going to update this thread regularly with training pictures, information, and updates regarding my Romeo.

***CHECK BACK REGULARLY FOR UPDATES**

*Romeo came home on June 13, 2009. He was purchased from Karen and Keith Woods of Woodstock Quarter Horses in Knob Noster, Missouri on June 11, 2009. Romeo is the product of Toris Gypsy out of Doc Bar Splashed, he has horses like Poco Buneo, Hollywood Gold, Hollywood Jac 86, Two-Eyed Jack and Brennas Kid. He is a gorgeous young colt, born on February 14, 2009, he is a beautiful grullo with lots of chrome, with a nicely shaped body. this colt will certainly be a stunner when he grows up! This handsome stud colt has a positively A+ personality; he is willing to learn and is very laid back for being as young as he is. Overall he is an absolutely charming guy, who looks like he is a prospect for a future barrel/reining horse. He got his name, Romeo, after a brief voting by the online community but it certainly fits his lover boy persona to a tee. This little man will certainly make his way into the show ring, and be an eye-catching prospect in the arena!


*Dam: *Doc Bar Splashed Paint (APHA Mare)

*Sire: *Toris Gypsy Quarter Horse (AQHA Stallion)


_Left Side_








_Right Side_









_Tookus Side_








_Front View_











_Facial Shots_
_








_


























_Leg Shots_
_







_
_







_
_







_
_







_
_







_





​


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

_FOR FUN SHOTS!!!_
_







_
_







_
_







_
_







_



_When Romeo First Arrived_
_








_


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

He's a very pretty boy! =)


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I love his colouring! You're very lucky and I'm completely jealous!


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

_Desensitizing Training_


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

_My Barn_


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

_Halter Work_





























_Pasture Casual Time_


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

He's is absolutley GORGEOUS!

I love the pic with the tarp on him btw. That's so cute.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Very stunning! He's going to be a real eye catcher in the show arena!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_He's utterly breath taking! So it your property! It's like what my dream property would look like. 

You should get some action shots or videos! Running, playing and stuff. _


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh he's oh so pretty! You can tell he'll probably be big he's already a big boy!


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

he is just gorgeous and seems to be taking everything in his stride. you seem to be doing a great job with him.


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

I am going to be loving this thread!

Romeo is amazing! Breathtaking!


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

_Desensitizing Training_



















(working next to a busy road to get him use to the sound of traffic)














































_Getting Use to the Swing _




























_Standing Tied_







































Today he was visited by the vet, he was a *VERY* good boy and stood for all his shots and to get his blood drawn. He was dewormed, and hair was collected to get him tested for HERDA. I was _VERY_ proud of him today, he is such a little sweetheart.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He is a very pretty boy! Best of luck with him!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

His markings are positively STUNNING! I love how his stripe comes to the side of his face...and the white on the bottom lip reminds me of a "got milk?" commercial :lol:

Is it just me or does he have EXTREMELY long pasturns? They seem a bit upright for how long they are too...other than that I LOVE him! Good job on the desensatizing and ground work, he'll be quite the gentleman if you keep that up!


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

EveningShadows said:


> His markings are positively STUNNING! I love how his stripe comes to the side of his face...and the white on the bottom lip reminds me of a "got milk?" commercial :lol:
> 
> Is it just me or does he have EXTREMELY long pasturns? They seem a bit upright for how long they are too...other than that I LOVE him! Good job on the desensatizing and ground work, he'll be quite the gentleman if you keep that up!



It is spelled pasterns, and I wasn't looking for critiques on him  


Sorry if I wanted critiques I'd ask for them.

Should I get rid of him because he isn't "perfect" in conformation? I love him no matter how he looks, and as long as it isn't something that hinders him I don't really care.


----------



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

EveningShadows said:


> His markings are positively STUNNING! I love how his stripe comes to the side of his face...and the white on the bottom lip reminds me of a "got milk?" commercial :lol:
> 
> Is it just me or does he have EXTREMELY long pasturns? They seem a bit upright for how long they are too...other than that I LOVE him! Good job on the desensatizing and ground work, he'll be quite the gentleman if you keep that up!



Now you have me second guessing if I should keep him or not, it basically would've been a huge waste of my time putting time into him if he is going to be a worthless riding horse. No one else has mentioned it being a problem, and I've had several people look at him.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Please don't sell him on my account...and I didn't mean to offend you by what I said. I was just pointing out what I saw. No horse is "perfect". My 2 year old is severly cow hocked, my 11 year old mare is sway backed, and my 4 year old has the shortest neck in history...just means I can't do certain things with them, not that I should SELL them. I still love them to pieces and wouldn't trade them for the world...I just do what they're able since I have no real favorite riding style, do a little bit of everything...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Whoa girl, you need to seriously chill. She was asking a question, Shay-la isn't a hotshot pro on conformation, she was wondering if she saw something right. Honestly, why are you even posting pictures on a PUBLIC forum if you're only going to get your panties tied in a knot because not every single person is swooning over him?

Go ahead and sell him. Don't blame other people for your crazy.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Whoa girl, you need to seriously chill. She was asking a question, Shay-la isn't a hotshot pro on conformation, she was wondering if she saw something right. Honestly, why are you even posting pictures on a PUBLIC forum if you're only going to get your panties tied in a knot because not every single person is swooning over him?
> 
> Go ahead and sell him. Don't blame other people for your crazy.


Summed it up nicely, I think.

Who cares if one person comments on the horse having long pasterns? The poster wasn't lying, just pointing something out!

ModernDayCowgirl, if you are willing to get rid of a horse because of a comment on a horse forum then there is something very wrong with your so called 'passion'. Hell, I hardly know anything about horses but I know that no matter what, other people's comments shouldn't effect what you do with them.

If you don't want a bad comment then don't post a thread on your horse.


----------

